# MDF and dogs



## rabbo (May 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,I have just joined pet forums because i wanted to warn pet owners of the danger of mdf dust and your pet.
Over the last few years i have done a lot of work in my garden using mdf and although i wore a mask stupidly i did not think of our pet shitzu elsa.
Even though i swept up the dust it still got into the cracks in the patio and on the shingle.
Elsa died a few months ago of chronic lung disease and when i realised what i had done it hit me like a sledge hammer i can never tell my wife.
Dont let this happen to your pet!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So sorry to read this...did your vet say the chronic lung disease your dog died of was as a direct link to the MDF dust?


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :sad:



lisa0307 said:


> So sorry to read this...did your vet say the chronic lung disease your dog died of was as a direct link to the MDF dust?


Obviously I can't speak for the OP but whether or not there is absolute confirmation that the MDF dust did cause problems it is well worth remembering that MDF _does_ contain some fairly nasty chemicals which include carcinogens.

As people are advised to be careful when cutting MDF and to use respirators it's probably good practice to try and avoid pets having contact with the dust.


----------

